# Best Way to Lower Horn Levels



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

After running an RTA on my system, I have determined that the horns are definitely playing too loud. I need to reduce the volume of the horns across their entire spectrum, and then EQ some peaks down.

When I set up my amp gains, I used an o-scope and -5dB overlap test signals.
The channel volumes inside the BitOne software were set to -3dB when I set my gains. Then I turned down my horns in the BitOne software by lowering the respective channel volumes. They currently sit at -9dB, but need to go even lower.

My question is whether I should reduce the horn volume by turning down the amp gain, or by lowering the channel volume in the BitOne? Is one method going to yield better S/N than the other?


----------



## WinWiz (Sep 25, 2013)

I have no experience with bitone but if you want high voltage signal from bitone to amp for less interference turn down the gain on the amp.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

You want the source to have more output so lower the amp gain.

Eric


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Better to have a strong signal on the low voltage into the amp, keeps the ratio of noise down. Lower the amp

Josh


----------



## fenis (Apr 12, 2008)

I have my horns down in level about 10db on the PS8 and amp gains on absolute minimum whereas the gain on the midbass and sub amps is a bit higher and at 0db.

You will find that once you get rid of the main peak in the horns (about 1.6-3khz) you will be able to play them at a higher level without sounding harsh which will bring out the clarity and vocals and make your system sound alive!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

What about resetting your EQ, use your RTA and set your crossover much higher but with a shallow slope (6dB for eg.) - let's say 4kHz or 5kHz 

Does your curve looks flatter? Might not need to cut as much and that might lower the range in the 1kHz-3kHz enough

Kelvin


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

The best way to lower the level of a compression driver is with an L-Pad.
An L-Pad lowers the noise floor and it does not hurt your thermal power handling.

Cheap / Free Ways to Improve Your Horn - diyAudio

Personally, I would use as much gain as possible, and then 'cut' it using an L-Pad at the compression driver. By going that route, your basically sending a loud clean signal to the compression driver, and then you're 'cutting' it at the last possible node : the compression driver itself.

If you go the opposite route, and reduce the level at your head unit or your processors, you run the risk of picking up noise in the meter or two of signal cable that leads to the compression driver.

An L-Pad also linearizes the impedance curve of the CD and makes it easier to EQ and filter due to that.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> The best way to lower the level of a compression driver is with an L-Pad.
> An L-Pad lowers the noise floor and it does not hurt your thermal power handling.
> 
> Cheap / Free Ways to Improve Your Horn - diyAudio
> ...


That makes a lot of sense in terms of running the amp at optimal gain to get the best S/N, but then lowering the volume after the signal leaves the amp.

Where would I find an L-Pad, and how do I select the correct one?


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Patrick Bateman said:


> The best way to lower the level of a compression driver is with an L-Pad.
> An L-Pad lowers the noise floor and it does not hurt your thermal power handling.
> 
> 
> ...


Only advantage to using the l-pad is it will also reduce the level of any noise coming from the system going to the speaker. It will not and can not improve the sound quality in any measurable or noticeable way.

Gain of the amplfier is a relative thing, it is not a volume control, therefore it will not change the dynamic range of the signal getting to the speaker. Gain only changes the necessary voltage level to drive tha amplfier to a given power level, thats it, it does not act as a volume control. 

I dont advocate using a l-pad as a band-aid for noise in your system. Set it up and install it correctly and you wont have system hiss or other vehicle induced noise to worry about.

I suggest to not use the l-pad, maximize the signal level starting at the source and through each processor in line and keep amplfier gain to a minimum for best sound quality and noise performance.

Eric


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

subterFUSE said:


> That makes a lot of sense in terms of running the amp at optimal gain to get the best S/N, but then lowering the volume after the signal leaves the amp.
> 
> Where would I find an L-Pad, and how do I select the correct one?


Just calculate the values here:

L pad calculator - attenuation dB damping impedance decibel loudspeaker speaker voltage divider - sengpielaudio Sengpiel Berlin

I just keep a box of resistors laying around, so can tweak the levels. About ten values are all you need, and if you buy 2-4 of each you're looking at about $20-$40. The 10ohm resistors from Radio Shack come in very handy. Stay away from potentiometer based L-Pads because they don't handle as much power.


----------



## P_4SPL (Nov 7, 2009)

* Turn your amps gains down to minimum, should lower its observed volume, and settle in with the rest of the components.


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

subterFUSE said:


> After running an RTA on my system, I have determined that the horns are definitely playing too loud. I need to reduce the volume of the horns across their entire spectrum, and then EQ some peaks down.
> 
> When I set up my amp gains, I used an o-scope and -5dB overlap test signals.
> The channel volumes inside the BitOne software were set to -3dB when I set my gains. Then I turned down my horns in the BitOne software by lowering the respective channel volumes. They currently sit at -9dB, but need to go even lower.
> ...


I have a similar setup to you. Horns and Bit1. I have the amp gain on my horns at minimum, and attenuated on the Bit 1 as well. You are pretty close to me. We should get together and compare notes sometime. Like to listen to your ride.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

rockin said:


> I have a similar setup to you. Horns and Bit1. I have the amp gain on my horns at minimum, and attenuated on the Bit 1 as well. You are pretty close to me. We should get together and compare notes sometime. Like to listen to your ride.


Cool! This is the route I have gone. Lowered the gains on my horns to minimum, and then lowered the levels in BitOne to desired point.

Happy to meet up sometime. Are you in Orlando area?


----------



## P_4SPL (Nov 7, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> The best way to lower the level of a compression driver is with an L-Pad.
> An L-Pad lowers the noise floor and it does not hurt your thermal power handling.
> 
> Cheap / Free Ways to Improve Your Horn - diyAudio
> ...



* I really like this theory, eq'ing the impendance curb reduces perceived distortion significantly> didn't think an L-Pad could do this, I've used an impedance match transformer that worked wonderfully for horns, brittle sound in upper freq's, it combed them out.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Eric Stevens said:


> You want the source to have more output so lower the amp gain.
> 
> Eric


x2, I set my amp gains as low as needed and run the RCA voltages higher.


----------

